
Apply HN: lumiverse – the best place to discover educational videos - rayalez
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lumiverse.io<p>I want lumiverse to become the perfect place for people to publish, discover and discuss great educational videos. I want to build a friendly and intelligent community, make it easy for video creators to find an audience, and make it easy for viewers to discover awesome videos.
======
rayalez
Clickable link - [http://lumiverse.io](http://lumiverse.io)

After I've deployed the beta(couple of weeks ago), lumiverse gained 239 users,
and 105 subscribers to the mailing list of our best videos.

We already have some amazing video creators, 98k views, and people keep
joining. Feedback is great.

I am planning to monetize by allowing people to sell video series, and by
producing original content(starting with awesome educational videos about
rationality).

------
GFischer
Good luck, sounds interesting :) .

I don't get who your audience will be - high schoolers? bored people? students
researching for a project? people looking to brush up their skills?

The community part sounds like a way to set it apart from YouTube and others,
how do you plan on developing that part? Won't you have "drive-by" viewership
like YouTube?

On the technical part, I've found that streaming video is pretty expensive on
bandwith, how do you plan to scale that? Will you need venture capital to
grow?

If you were selected for the YC Fellowship, how would you use the money?
Marketing? Technical challenges?

